# Floating the grand



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

I was wondering if any one has floated the grand all the way from harpers field dam to the lake? It's on my bucket list and one day I'll do it. How many days do you think it would take. I'm guessing there are a lot of places where nobody fishes that holds a bunch of steelies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## doubleheader (May 13, 2005)

I used to float it many years ago duck hunting. Lots of beaver dams then and we were constantly getting out of the canoe to drag it over them. Don't know if it's still like that but it is something you should consider. There probably is lots of areas that get no fishing pressure. Might be worth a shot. I'm too old for that now. If you go, post your experience. I would love to hear about it.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I know one or two canoe outriggers have a trip that runs from the bridge to toward the lake


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive seen people do it in those inflatable float things. not to the lake though. the last 2 miles of the river is slow and deeper.


----------



## Haunted by Waters (Oct 12, 2012)

The Grand is a good float if the water is at the right CFS. Maybe between 300 and 700 CFS. Below that, the frog water will take lot's of paddling and you will also hang up more on rocks. I like to float it and fish for steelhead, which takes twice as long as simply floating in a kayak or canoe. Harpersville Dam to Hidden Valley is an 8 hour fish/float. Hidden Valley to Mason's Landing maybe 6 hours. Mason's to Helen Hazen about 4. Helen Hazen to St. Clair about 6 hours. My times may seem long because I lose track of time when I'm fishing, and sometimes have to paddle home in the dark.
My biggest challenge is finding transportation back to my car. This spring I hope to find a few kayakers who would be interested in joining me. That way we can drop a car at the take out...problem solved.
Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Pm sent

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I've fished from Harpersfield to Masons for smallies and did pretty well, steelhead waders don't seem to be big fans of us canoers in that area. That being said, my wife got broken off by muskie twice on different trips. Btw, we never did that whole distance in a day, that was 2 segments. Harp to Hidden never seams as long as Hidden to Mason.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

When I lived in painesvillw in 2012 I saw plenty of canoes floating by while I was fishing. So it is safe to say yeah. Oh and I would fish up and down stream the 84 bridge. At least I think it was 84. I lived off liberty right by downtown painesville.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Haunted by Waters (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm both a steelheader and kayaker. The two can co-exist if the kayakers will try to minimize noise when they float past wading fishermen. In Michigan driftboats share the stream with steelheaders on rivers much smaller than the Grand without incident.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

There is no steel in the Grand. Waste of time to float.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

just curious why would one need a driftboat on a river that is much smaller than the grand? p.s. muck fichigan.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

lowhole4trowt said:


> just curious why would one need a driftboat on a river that is much smaller than the grand? p.s. muck fichigan.


My guess would be lack of access, and even though some of those rivers up there are smaller than the Grand from what I understand a lot of them are either tailwaters or spring creeks, so they maintain good flows(less dragging bottom). Or they just simply like to cover water.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I was curious if it'd be like floating conny due to private access issues. Not too familiar at all with Michigan waters but smaller river with good access I'd say foot and vehicle is actually a faster way to cover lots of water.


----------



## Haunted by Waters (Oct 12, 2012)

The prior poster is correct. Many Michigan streams have limited access because they run through private property. While I believe MI laws allows access to the stream bottom, you would have a difficult time "walking" the Betsie, Little M or Ausable due to structure and deep holes. Kayaks allow you to float these streams to access more water.


----------



## blairwill (Nov 8, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> just curious why would one need a driftboat on a river that is much smaller than the grand? p.s. muck fichigan.


Because if you wade you'll float your hat


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

blairwill said:


> Because if you wade you'll float your hat



I feel that way after a couple coffee's lol


----------

